# Totb5



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

This event will take place at Elvington Airfield on Sunday 30th July 2006 from 10am onwards.

Anyone going from here.

Dave

http://www.totb.co.uk/home/


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm hoping to go.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep.... Will be on the GTROC stand.... Either as a feature car for the GTROC (although I can see a couple of the monsters getting that accolade), or as 'privileged parking' in the pit area.

Cheers .


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

sounds good, might drag my mate along as well


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DPN said:


> This event will take place at Elvington Airfield on Sunday 30th July 2006 from 10am onwards.
> 
> Anyone going from here.
> 
> ...





Baz said:


> sounds good, might drag my mate along as well


Hasnt this been now?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye - 30th of July!?! The DVD is out this month.


----------

